# Schauspieler Henry Cavill spielt wohl nicht länger Superman



## Darkmoon76 (12. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Schauspieler Henry Cavill spielt wohl nicht länger Superman* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Schauspieler Henry Cavill spielt wohl nicht länger Superman*


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. September 2018)

DC kann halt keine Kinofilme. Batman-Trilogie ist das einzige was in den letzten Jahrzehnten überzeugen konnte.
Wonderwoman war nur wegen Gadot erfolgreich, weil nett anzusehen, ansonsten war das auch eher magere Kost beim Rest des Filmes.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (12. September 2018)

Irgendwie ist das ganze DCEU ein einziger Scherbenhaufen, bei dem man immer weiterwurschtelt, um es irgendwie doch noch hinzukriegen; da wäre ein kompletter Neustart mit (zunächst) stärkerem Fokus auf einzelne Projekte statt ein Cinematic Universe vielleicht nicht die schlechteste Idee.
Immerhin sieht Shazam vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Weissbier242 (12. September 2018)

Ich finde DC stellenweise besser als Marvel. Men of Steel ist einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten!


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. September 2018)

Ob das DCEU den Weggang verkraften würde? Und eventuell so früh auch schon wieder einen neuen Batman? Afflecks Rolle scheint ja auch in der Schwebe zu hängen. 
Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht. Aquaman wird glaube ich nicht viel rausreißen können. Das DCEU liegt zurecht am Boden. Schade


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2018)

Durch das ganze Hin und Her der laufenden Filmplanung und den Problemfall Ben Affleck - bei dem man auch seit Längerem nicht weiß ob nun seine weitere Zusage/Absage als Batman folgt - schätze ich auch dass das Projekt DCEU ziemlich kaputtgefahren wurde. Aber ganz ehrlich, verwundert bin ich nicht. Warner hat mit Zack Snyder von Beginn an den falschen Regisseur mit der falschen Stilrichtung/Tonlage gewählt. Und ab da fingen die Probleme bekanntlich an.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2018)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Ich finde DC stellenweise besser als Marvel. Men of Steel ist einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten!


Guter Witz. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Weissbier242 (12. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Guter Witz.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Warum? Geschmack ist nicht immer gleich. Frau und Kind finden die Filme auch gut. Man of Steel haben wir schon 3x geschaut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2018)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Warum? Geschmack ist nicht immer gleich. Frau und Kind finden die Filme auch gut. Man of Steel haben wir schon 3x geschaut.


Mal ab vom Geschmack (den ich dir und der Familie gönne), Marvel ist DCEU in etlichen Dingen voraus. Das fängt von den Inhalten/Botschaften, vielen top ausgearbeiteten Heldencharakteren (allerdings auch nicht jeder), der Mixtur von Ernst und Humor an und hört mit der extrem gut durchdachten Verknüpfung aller Solo-Filme zu einem großen Ganzen auf. Beim DCEU bleibt nur das Spektakel, der Rest ist gähnende Leere.

Und das sage ich als jemand der lange Zeit dem Marvel-Trend aus dem Weg gegangen ist... Bis ich vom "Familienrat" überstimmt wurde.  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Weissbier242 (12. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal ab vom Geschmack (den ich dir und der Familie gönne), Marvel ist DCEU in etlichen Dingen voraus. Das fängt von den Inhalten/Botschaften, vielen top ausgearbeiteten Heldencharakteren (allerdings auch nicht jeder), der Mixtur von Ernst und Humor an und hört mit der extrem gut durchdachten Verknüpfung aller Solo-Filme zu einem großen Ganzen auf. Beim DCEU bleibt nur das Spektakel, der Rest ist gähnende Leere.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Geb dir da ja auch Recht. Das große ganze und die Verknüpfung ist bei Marvel klasse. Hab da auch alle Filme gekauft. Deswegen find Ich trotzdem die DC Filme sehr gut, mal abgesehen von Watchman, mit dem werd ich nicht warm. Aber für mich ist man of Steel trotzdem ganz großes Kino! Ich mag da einfach das dreckigere, düstere Setting bei den DC Filmen.


----------



## Odin333 (12. September 2018)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Geb dir da ja auch Recht. Das große ganze und die Verknüpfung ist bei Marvel klasse. Hab da auch alle Filme gekauft. Deswegen find Ich trotzdem die DC Filme sehr gut, mal abgesehen von Watchman, mit dem werd ich nicht warm. Aber für mich ist man of Steel trotzdem ganz großes Kino! Ich mag da einfach das dreckigere, düstere Setting bei den DC Filmen.



Also zuerstmal ist Watchmen wohl DAS Paradebeispiel für richtig grosses Kino und das noch weit vor Marvel! Und zuzweitmal ist Man of Steel eine wirklich tolle Umsetzung - wohl die erste wirklich gute Supermanverfilmung mit perfekt passenden Schauspielern. Was DC betrifft war nur Wonderwoman einen ganzen Tick besser. Justice League wiederum war Crap und ich war heilfroh, als Superman endlich aufgetaucht ist und die anderen Luschen von Superhelden vorgeführt hat.

Wenn Warner jetzt meint einen perfekt passenden Schauspieler aufgeben zu müssen, weil man unbedingt einen schwarzen Superman bringen will, dann kann ich nichts dagegen machen. Sollen sie, diese dummen Idioten!


----------



## Wubaron (12. September 2018)

Ah, deshalb hat er Zeit für die Witcher Serie.


----------



## Worrel (12. September 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Wenn Warner jetzt meint einen perfekt passenden Schauspieler aufgeben zu müssen, weil man unbedingt einen schwarzen Superman bringen will, dann kann ich nichts dagegen machen. Sollen sie, diese dummen Idioten!


This.

Ich versteh auch gar nicht, was das soll, alles um-ge-gendert zu rebooten.
Dann erzählt doch einfach die Geschichte eines neuen Helden, wenn ihr was  mit einem schwarzen Außerirdischen erzählen wollt. Nennt ihn meinetwegen Captain Black Power, dessen Planet vielleicht sogar noch doppeldeutig einem schwarzen Loch zum Opfer gefallen ist, und ihr habt sämtliche Freiheit, den meinetwegen auch noch zu einer lesbischen Transe mit Goldfischfetisch zu machen, die bei Vollmond den Eiffelturm anheult oder wasweißich.

Aber Superman ist nun mal als Charakter mit *weißer *Hautfarbe geschrieben worden, und deshalb sollte er es in einer ernstzunehmenden Produktion auch sein.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. September 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> This.
> 
> Ich versteh auch gar nicht, was das soll, alles um-ge-gendert zu rebooten.
> Dann erzählt doch einfach die Geschichte eines neuen Helden, wenn ihr was  mit einem schwarzen Außerirdischen erzählen wollt. Nennt ihn meinetwegen Captain Black Power, dessen Planet vielleicht sogar noch doppeldeutig einem schwarzen Loch zum Opfer gefallen ist, und ihr habt sämtliche Freiheit, den meinetwegen auch noch zu einer lesbischen Transe mit Goldfischfetisch zu machen, die bei Vollmond den Eiffelturm anheult oder wasweißich.
> ...



Den Part des Artikels hatte ich gar nicht gelesen 
Die Realität wird immer mehr zur Parodie  Also Idris Elba als James Bond kann ich mir vorstellen, aber Superman ist für mich doch ein sehr festgefahrener Charakter...finde ich glaube ich nicht gut. Warum nicht einfach einen eigenständigen schwarzen Superhelden...?
Unverständlich finde ich. Aber imo zum Scheitern verurteilt. Damit wird Warner auch die letzten Fans verkraulen, die DC noch Treue halten und mit Sicherheit nicht viele neue gewinnen.


----------



## Enisra (12. September 2018)

tjoa, wenn man schon das MCU kopieren will, warum nicht auch Black Panther kopieren? Oder eine Figur wo der Mantel weitergeben werden kann wie z.B. Batman
Da würde das mehr Sinn ergeben, ist halt nur nicht mehr Bruce Wayne, aber das ist nichts neues, aber Superman? Der bekannteste Superheld überhaupt und der seit 80 Jahren gleich aussieht (auch in den Filmen) und immer der Intergalaktische Reporter von der Farm war?
Warum nicht z.B. öh (Wikipedia aufmach) ... Vixen verfilmen? Schlägst gleich 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe

und Bond ist da auch was anderes, immerhin hat man mit jedem der 6 Schauspieler einen unterschiedlichen Stil gehabt, da kann man auch mal Kreativer werden
Und nein, ich meine nicht das Batman Schwarz werden soll, aber da würde es Sinn Ergeben wenn ein Robin halt den Mantel übernimmt, Dick Greyson war auch schon mal Batman


----------



## cht47 (13. September 2018)

"Darüber hinaus heißt es, dass auch Batman-Darsteller Ben Affleck aus den DC-Comic-Verfilmungen aussteigen möchte. "

Beste News seit langem. Der hat mir sowas von Batman versaut... Christian Bale ist einfach ne Nummer für sich auch wenn der dritte Teil damals nicht so gut war. 

Cavill meints ernst mit Gerald  schön das er The Witcher die volle Aufmerksamkeit widmen kann.


----------



## batesvsronin (13. September 2018)

Wenn DC/WB Erfolg haben will, dann "Batman Beyond" mit Micheal Keaton als alten Bruce Wayne. Bang! Kasse klingelt! 

Bei den ganzen Gemecker über das DCU sollte man nicht vergessen, dass das DCU im Fernsehen sehr erfolgreich ist. Das Problem der Filme ist, dass sie zu sehr wie die von Marvel sein wollen. Das passt einfach nicht und wirkt aufgesetzt. Dabei hätten sie viel mehr Potential, weil einfach die viel interessanteren Bösewichte...


----------



## Enisra (13. September 2018)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Gemecker über das DCU sollte man nicht vergessen, dass das DCU im Fernsehen sehr erfolgreich ist.



naja, wenn man DCU sagt, dann meint man schon dass das C da drin für Cinematic steht, analaog zum MCU und halt nicht für Comics. Ist halt jetzt so drin bei den meisten, dass man nicht DCCU abkürzt
Und die TV Serien stehen halt auch auf einem anderen Blatt


----------



## Asuramaru (13. September 2018)

Also ich finde die DC Filme haben sehr gut angefangen von Man of Stell bis Justice League fand ich alle sehr gut,besonders die zusammenhänge haben mir gut gefallen daher sinf ich es nun echt scheiße das zwei Hauptdarsteller weg sind.Wenn man nun Batman und Superman austauschen muss dann ist es absolut kaputt.Bis jetzt fand ich das Ben Affleck seine Rolle als Batman so gut gespiel hat,tausendmal besser als Daredevil damals und auch Henry Cavill gibt ein sehr guten Superman ab und am besten gefällt mir Gal Gadot als Wonder Woman.

Ich will nicht das die Darsteller getauscht werden,bitte macht das Universum erst zuende.Ich will Henry Carvill gegen Darkseid kämpfen sehen und Ben Affleck als Batman an seiner Seite denn irgendwie hat es Aflake geschafft die Skrupelose Seite von Batman gut zu verkörpern.


----------



## Svatlas (13. September 2018)

Schade, er war ein sehr guter Superman, aber um Ben Affleck würde ich keine Träne hinterher weinen. Man kann Ihn, als Batman, einfach nicht ernst nehmen. Ich sehe in Ihm immer einen kleinen untersetzten dunkeln Kobold und über die schauspielerische Leistung will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Das würde sogar ein Bau-Statiker besser machen.


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2018)

Also wenn ich mir die Kampfszenen von Bale & Affleck als Batman so anschaue, dann würde der Affleck Batman mit dem von Bale kurzen Prozess machen! 

Ich find die Nolan-Triologie wirklich grandios, gerade The Dark Knight mit seinen IMAX Szenen gehört für mich zum Besten, was es an Filmen gibt. Aber: die physische Präzens von Batman wird von Affleck deutlich besser rübergebracht, vor allem die Darstellung des älteren Wayne mit grauen Haaren, viel gesehen und ggf. verbittert kommt bei Affleck deutlich besser rüber als bei Bale in The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Orzhov (13. September 2018)

Klingt wie der typische Hollywood Clusterfuck.


----------



## moeykaner (13. September 2018)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Warum? Geschmack ist nicht immer gleich. Frau und Kind finden die Filme auch gut. Man of Steel haben wir schon 3x geschaut.



Ich will Marvel keine handwerkliche Perfektion zu gestehen, aber wenn man das filmische Handwerk von DCEU und MCU vergleicht muss dann objektiv gesehen zu dem Schluss kommen das, vom filmischen Handwerk aus gesehen, die Marvel-Filme deutlich besser gefilmt sind, als die DC-Filme.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. September 2018)

> Nach einigen Jahren sei einfach ein neuer Schauspieler nötig.



Ja klar, nach zwanzig Jahren und zehn Filmen kann man mal an eine Wechsel denken. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt muss man wohl feststellen, dass der Versuch, es Marvel im Kino gleichzutun grandios gescheitert ist.


----------



## matrixfehler (13. September 2018)

Ich mag Marvel gar nicht, ich schaue viel lieber DC ^^


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2018)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Ich mag Marvel gar nicht, ich schaue viel lieber DC ^^


... viel zum Schauen haste da ja nicht, hm? 

*duck und weg*


----------



## matrixfehler (14. September 2018)

Das macht gar nix,
Qualität vor Quantität.

Marvel ist mir zu kindisch-rundgelutscht.

Man merkt, dass da Disney seine Finger drin hat, man spricht hauptsächlich pubertierende Kinder an, aber wenig Erwachsene.


----------



## Enisra (14. September 2018)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Das macht gar nix,
> Qualität vor Quantität.
> 
> Marvel ist mir zu kindisch-rundgelutscht.
> ...



kann man so sehen, ist halt nur nachweißlich Falsch


----------



## Rabowke (14. September 2018)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> [...]Man merkt, dass da Disney seine Finger drin hat, man spricht hauptsächlich pubertierende Kinder an, aber wenig Erwachsene.


Beziehst du das jetzt auf die Filme oder Marvel generell?


----------

